# Liquid Freezer II 240 , Ryzen 5600



## Jason1577 (4. Dezember 2022)

Servus.

Auf dem B450 Strix F-Gaming II mit Ryzen 5600 (non K) is die Liquid Freezer II 240 verbaut.
Im Idle (Desktop Anwendungen) sind es immer zwischen 70 und 72 Grad.
Die CPU is nicht OC, nur finde ich die Temps etwas hoch.
Es ist nur PBO aktiviert.

Mein 3600er@ 4,3Ghz, wurde mit der selben AIO im IDLE max.45 Grad und im Game-Anwendungen max. 75 Grad warm.

Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## claster17 (4. Dezember 2022)

Wieviel Strom (PPT) zieht der 5600 denn im "Idle"?


----------



## Jason1577 (4. Dezember 2022)

Im Durchschnitt 53 Watt


----------



## claster17 (4. Dezember 2022)

53W klingt nach einer Menge Hintergrundanwendungen. Leerlauf sollte eher bei der Hälfte liegen.

Wie sieht die Temperatur in Spielen aus?


----------



## Shinna (4. Dezember 2022)

Jason1577 schrieb:


> Im Idle (Desktop Anwendungen) sind es immer zwischen 70 und 72 Grad.


Das ist deutlich zu hoch. Selbst durchschnittliche Aircooler sind besser.


----------



## Cleriker (4. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde dir raten als erstes mal PBO zu deaktivieren und zu gucken wie sich die Temperaturen dann verhalten.


----------



## Jason1577 (11. Dezember 2022)

Bei Assassins Creed Valhalla sind es 77 Grad, bei 1.285 Volt


Jason1577 schrieb:


> Bei Assassins Creed Valhalla sind es 77 Grad, bei 1.285 Volt


Dann werde ich den RAM und IF, Manuell einstellen.

Oder aber die AIO  is einfach Kacke


----------



## valandil (14. Dezember 2022)

Wenn mein i5 50W zieht dann hat er mit der gleichen AiO ~50°C., im Leerlauf ist es <30°C. 

Sitzt der Kühler richtig? Ist die Pumpe separat oder mit dem beigelegten Kombistecker verbunden und läuft entsprechend?


----------



## Jason1577 (14. Dezember 2022)

Die Pumpe ist mit einem separatem Stecker am Board AIO Pumpe angeschlossen, jedoch wird keine Umdrehung im Menü angezeigt. Der Lüfter von der Pumpe dreht aber.

Habe zudem PBO deaktiviert und auf Manual eingestellt, zudem bei CPU-V einen Offset angegeben.
Jetzt ist die Temp im Idle bei 57 - 59 Grad


----------



## Jason1577 (14. Dezember 2022)

Jason1577 schrieb:


> Die Pumpe ist mit einem separatem Stecker am Board AIO Pumpe angeschlossen, jedoch wird keine Umdrehung im Menü angezeigt. Der Lüfter von der Pumpe dreht aber.
> 
> Habe zudem PBO deaktiviert und auf Manual eingestellt, zudem bei CPU-V einen Offset angegeben.
> Jetzt ist die Temp im Idle bei 57 - 59 Grad


Habe mit dem PBO bisschen rumgespielt.
Im Endeffekt läuft er auf PBO aus, genauso  wie mit PBO an, oder Manual mit Anpassungen.
Verbraucht zudem weniger Strom und bleibt 10grad kühler. 
Bei meinem 5600er is egal was man probiert, bei 4,45 Schluss


----------

